# Malaga Airport To Garnada Airport



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are arriving at Malaga Airport on Friday 26th 1840 and collecting a car (booked via Niza Cars) we immediately driving up to Granada Airport to meet friends. How long will the drive take and is it clearly sign posted from Malaga airport to the main roads which do seem straighforward enough.

Anybody any advice it would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are arriving at Malaga Airport on Friday 26th 1840 and collecting a car (booked via Niza Cars) we immediately driving up to Granada Airport to meet friends. How long will the drive take and is it clearly sign posted from Malaga airport to the main roads which do seem straighforward enough.
> 
> Anybody any advice it would be welcome.
> 
> Thanks


two hours ish???? if you log in to google earth and pinpoint the two places, it will give you a route! but once you get to the motorway (I think its the A7, but I could be wrong) its fairly straightforward and signposted!!! I've driven on this motorway and seen the signs for Granada!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

75/90 mins tops. Dead easy - leave Málaga Airport, follow S/Ps for Málaga, then start following Granada. The airport is slap bang next to the motorway (no toll charges) about 15 mins south of Granada City.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> 75/90 mins tops. Dead easy - leave Málaga Airport, follow S/Ps for Málaga, then start following Granada. The airport is slap bang next to the motorway (no toll charges) about 15 mins south of Granada City.



The hard bit will be leaving Málaga airport!!!! They're doing major works there and the roads move on a daily basis... and then theres that dreadful roundabout with roads coming at you from nowhere...when you do finally find your way out!!?? 

Jo xxx


----------

